# Dollar Tree Halloween 2016



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Searched and didn't see a thread yet 

They've officially started uploading Halloween items to their site though! https://www.dollartree.com/search/go#?p=Q&srid=S1-6IADP&lbc=dollartree&ts=ajax&w=halloween&uid=128747937&method=and&isort=score&view=grid&srt=18








Ceramic paintables








Glitter spiders








Craft mesh tubing








Return of the Rats








And also the Bats








Glow in the Dark Orange and Green Paint. I'm excited to see if it's any good!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Use your trusty UV mini flashlight to see how good the paint lights up. I think Dawnski had posted this awhile back to buy a mini UV LED flashlight and keep with you while you shop to see how well stuff lights up.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> Use your trusty UV mini flashlight to see how good the paint lights up. I think Dawnski had posted this awhile back to buy a mini UV LED flashlight and keep with you while you shop to see how well stuff lights up.


I carry one! And a small measuring tape. Both are very helpful.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Did they only carry the glitter crows last year, or did they carry regular crows, too? I see the glitter ones this year (in the costume accessory section of the website for some reason), but I don't see plain ones in the decoration section.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Last year mine only had glitter. Which was a total bummer.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

They have added more items to their site including the plastic skulls. Finally. I need a case, which I just ordered.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Things they've added:

New skulls:








glittery crows and glow-in-the-dark bats:















New paper plates and napkins and bobbleheads, and the large googly eyes:


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

LairMistress said:


> Did they only carry the glitter crows last year, or did they carry regular crows, too? I see the glitter ones this year (in the costume accessory section of the website for some reason), but I don't see plain ones in the decoration section.


Ours had regular one last year McBernes got a ton of them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got one of the paper catalogs & in the back it stated their Halloween stuff should be online July 31.

I'm a sucker for solar bobble thingies, shelf sitters & their small tombstones, so I'll probably get some of those when they hit the stores if they have new ones. Last year the tombstones were repeats or leftovers.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Did they only carry the glitter crows last year, or did they carry regular crows, too? I see the glitter ones this year (in the costume accessory section of the website for some reason), but I don't see plain ones in the decoration section.


Mine had regular crows, and owls too.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I don't have a dollar store near me so i never got this. 

Does anyone think this will come back this year?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

WickedChick said:


> I don't have a dollar store near me so i never got this.
> 
> Does anyone think this will come back this year?


Our store had the witch, but I don't recognize the house. Our store is small, and often puts out old stock with new. If I see them, I'll let you know.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

LairMistress said:


> Our store had the witch, but I don't recognize the house. Our store is small, and often puts out old stock with new. If I see them, I'll let you know.


Thanks LairMistress


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

WickedChick said:


> I don't have a dollar store near me so i never got this.
> 
> Does anyone think this will come back this year?
> View attachment 282840




I will look out for it as well.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

MrsMcbernes said:


> I will look out for it as well.


awesome! Thank you MrsMcbernes


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Based on a few other threads here, I went online to the Holiday Barn website & saw this cool skeleton cradling a beaker. It's WAY out of my price range, but I'm betting something similar could be done with DT skelly garland or the slightly bigger skellies they sell (think they are around 15 inches?)

https://theholidaybarn.com/collections/halloween-decorations/products/potion-skelly-bottle


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Spoke to a manager here in Manchester TN. They said corporate told them they have to have everything up by 18th August. So guess they should start soon 

Ike's phone


----------



## voodooqueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Went to my DT today - nothing but a few little figurines. They might have a few Halloween flowers mixed in with fall floral, but I didn't see the purple and black roses they have pictured online, that I need for my wedding scene. I'm getting so impatient lol...all they have is school stuff and luau stuff - and they changed the grass skirt color from tan to green, so you can't even use them to make Cousin It anymore.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm also stalking Dollar Tree!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Seem to be adding more and more to the website.

I called today to check on my case of skull as I haven't received any emails since I placed the order 7 days ago. It's still being processed at the warehouse. They seem to be taking longer this year. I've ordered stuff every year and I've always had it within a weeks time. 

I have also tried tirelessly to find out any information on Tombstone Corners and can not get an answer on if they will have new pieces this year or not.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

New or new-ish items of interest:


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm going Halloween oogling tomorrow, I hope my dollar trees have stuff out. I love finding treasures for Halloween crafting there. I'd probably say 50% of my decorations have come from the dollar tree or were made using things from the dollar tree. It's really helpful budget wise since the C word is right around the corner from Halloween, I'm usually trying to save for that AND decorate. Eep T_T


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our store has put last year's leftovers out, but nothing yet for this year. (although I suppose the Tombstone Corners figures may be new, I don't remember seeing them last year...but they don't have the larger pieces out yet)


----------



## voodooqueen (Jul 7, 2016)

I thought about detaching the chains from those plastic stakes, and using those to hold down my wedding carpet. We're using red dollar store table cloths as the carpet the bride walks down.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Husband bought three of the little pumpkin ceramics that you can paint. Which I promptly dropped on the floor as soon as we got home.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Husband bought three of the little pumpkin ceramics that you can paint. Which I promptly dropped on the floor as soon as we got home.


OH NOES!!!

I bought 2 of each that they had.

My DT only had an endcap of crows, rats, those ceramic pumpkins & skulls. Not much really.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

My local DT has finally put out some Halloween merch, and it is the most pathetic display ever. A single column of shelves:
- Spiderwebs
- Foam tombstones
- Two choices of fake halloween restaurant signs
- Some cardboard coffin boxes
- Some shiny tinsel pumpkins

Not sure why they even bothered. I hope they get more in.

i did see my local store has some elegant clear green glass dishes. I may pick those up for my scaled down party idea. Meh.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

That's about as much as my store has out. It's one tiny little rack. I did get some ribbon off it for Halloween crafting but the girl seemed kind of annoyed when I asked when the rest will be out.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, ours had 2 end caps full of Halloween stuff. Various rubber critters, some tinsel/garland, and lights.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Newly added at their site:

3" ceramic metallic skulls: https://www.dollartree.com/Halloween-Headquarters/halloween-decorations/Metallic-Ceramic-Skulls-3-in-/1191c639c639p399026/index.pro

24"x35" hanging ghouls: https://www.dollartree.com/Halloween-Headquarters/halloween-decorations/Large-Hanging-Halloween-Ghouls-24x35-in-/1191c639c639p399296/index.pro

Plastic Mercury Finish Skulls: https://www.dollartree.com/Halloween-Headquarters/halloween-decorations/Hollow-Plastic-Skulls-Mercury-Finish-6-in-/1191c639c639p399300/index.pro

Battery LED candles: https://www.dollartree.com/Halloween-Headquarters/halloween-decorations/Battery-Operated-LED-Window-Candles-9-5-in-/1191c639c639p363239/index.pro


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Ours have the Fall stuff out and what looks like, last year's left over Halloween stuff.... I picked up some burlap pumpkins.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I went two days ago, and ours didn't have anything new yet. I like the plastic Mercury-glass look skulls. I may get a few of those for inside. I need a few rats, and what I really am looking forward to, is seeing what kind of Scene Setter type murals they have. 

We removed the wheelchair ramp that was on the front of our house, so I don't have that to decorate this year...but we gained an electric wheelchair lift at the back of the house, which can still be seen from the front. It's fairly tall, and enclosed on two sides, so I'm planning on "wrapping" the exposed sides with murals and heavy duty magnets from a hardware store. I'm also going to have some sort of "creep" hanging over the side of the lowered lift.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Zombiesmash said:


> New or new-ish items of interest:


Loving this fencing. I'm gonna have to order some if I can't find it locally. My DT is just about to have its grand opening, so I'm hoping that means they went ahead and stocked them up with Halloween goodies.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

kbpkitty said:


> Loving this fencing. I'm gonna have to order some if I can't find it locally. My DT is just about to have its grand opening, so I'm hoping that means they went ahead and stocked them up with Halloween goodies.


I have those! I found them last year, bought out all of the bat fencing at one DT, went to another and they told me someone had come in hours before and already did it! They didn't get anymore in after the initial stocking so if you don't get them right away they will be gone until next year. 

I used this tutorial on them and they turned out great! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpfBWq2XPHA


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> I have those! I found them last year, bought out all of the bat fencing at one DT, went to another and they told me someone had come in hours before and already did it! They didn't get anymore in after the initial stocking so if you don't get them right away they will be gone until next year.
> 
> I used this tutorial on them and they turned out great! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpfBWq2XPHA


That looks cheap, easy, and awesome, which is pretty much my favorite combination. Guess I have some DT stalking to do!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm waiting for the metallic ceramic skulls and mercury glass plastic skull to show up...I hope my store gets them!! (...and that I find them before they sell out!!)


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello all! I'm new here but I love DT Halloween goodies. I joined to let you all know that I found these at my local DT today. I was starting to worry that they weren't going to put new ones out this year after the cobblestone corners Christmas village issues from last year. I didn't get a photo of all the pieces in the store but I think there is two more buildings, a skull bridge that matches the gazebo from 2014, and a new grim reaper figure.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Zead said:


> Hello all! I'm new here but I love DT Halloween goodies. I joined to let you all know that I found these at my local DT today. I was starting to worry that they weren't going to put new ones out this year after the cobblestone corners Christmas village issues from last year. I didn't get a photo of all the pieces in the store but I think there is two more buildings, a skull bridge that matches the gazebo from 2014, and a new grim reaper figure.
> View attachment 286909


I really like the fence and the witch.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK I only went into my DT store today to pick up an inflatable inner tube from their summer toys area before summer all got pulled. BTW didn't see any raffia grass skirts or netting like I have in the past. No inner tubes either, just water wings and beach balls. Was hoping for a giant inner tube, which I've seen in the past there, for my horse to wear around his neck when I do the skeletons on the beach theme. 

I did find a few other things still in their summer toy section, and didn't walk out empty handed. 

This bubble blowing liquid comes in what looks to be Ice Cream Bar shapes. I've bought them before and they look great and make a nice addition to a carnival or ice cream vendor setting. My favorite is the chocolate one.










Found these Sand Castle molds and thinking of my skellies on the beach, thought fill with Great Stuff and turn into sand castles they can be making.

















This thing was called a Star Burst Rachet, what ever that is suppose to be, but if you look at the one I laid out on the shelf, it says Intubation Tube in a hospital or Scuba Regulator and Tube for diving skeletons.










Very little halloween out yet which is typical for my area.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

They must have updated the site again recently, as there are quite a few new goodies showing: https://www.dollartree.com/Hallowee...ions/1191c639c639/index.cat?index=0&viewall=1


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Zead said:


> Hello all! I'm new here but I love DT Halloween goodies. I joined to let you all know that I found these at my local DT today. I was starting to worry that they weren't going to put new ones out this year after the cobblestone corners Christmas village issues from last year. I didn't get a photo of all the pieces in the store but I think there is two more buildings, a skull bridge that matches the gazebo from 2014, and a new grim reaper figure.
> View attachment 286909



Welcome to the forum, Zead, and thank you for the information on Tombstone Corners! I have tried getting information from DT directly and got nothing! These pieces look really nice and they seem to be improving with each year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Stopped at two DTs today. Very disappointed in what is out so far. All catering to the glitter/velvet/tinsel tastes. 
ONLY glittered crows. Seriously?!?!?!

I don't mind a bit of the stuff. But WHAT is with this national obsession?!?!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

That grey roller thing at the front of the 3rd picture could have potential as a torture device....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm hoping they are still getting stuff in at my DT. I'm not impressed so far  I already have what is out from my stockpile from years past. I'm looking for those skeleton hands a few posts back. I know I need to be patient haha.... We don't go back to school up here until after Labor Day so everything is still back to school.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought the set and additions of the tombstone corners the first year they came out with them. Tried to set them all on a shelf. Last year I never displayed them. I thought to myself this is silly. I have a full Spooky Town set up and don't want to take the room it requires to use the DT ones so if anyone missed out the first year and wants to buy the whole set pm me. I'm not searching for a buyer so have no interest in posting in the for sale thread but I am throwing it out there if anyone really wishes they picked them up.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

16in skeleton and the 7.5 in skulls look pretty good.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I went today, and please don't beat me with wet noodles, but I didn't take photos! 

Our store is still in the process of setting up. They had several things that they didn't have last year, but nothing really noteworthy. I am also looking for those faux mercury glass (plastic) skulls! None out here, as of yet. (no metallic pumpkins, either)

We did have a couple of really nice thin wood signs. I picked up one, and may pick up the other that is similar to it. I talked myself into only one today. They also had two new lenticulars, but they are the 100% flat type, like last year. No semi-realistic frames, just a sheet of plastic with a "frame" printed on top of the picture.

This is the wood sign that I bought. It's definitely a step up for DT. It looks more like it would come from DG or 99 Cents Only.

(the one similar to it was with green hues I believe, had a bat, and said Trick or Treat on it)


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

I went back and picked up the other tombstone corners pieces. The only piece I didn't buy was the skull gazebo since I already had one from 2014. I also picked up the pumpkin and bat led lights and some straw bales.


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dollar Tree finally has some stuff out! This is what I bought.








tombstones








creepy photos








spiders and eyeballs








mini skeletons, skulls, and skeleton hand tongs


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I wish they would go back to the lenticulars that have the actual frames around them, even though they are plastic. I do like the man & woman pictured though, & will probably pick them up but will likely cut them out & put them in frames myself. 

My Dollar Tree had some plastic skulls yesterday, so I grabbed 5, and a few tombstones to choose from. I bought two that I haven't seen pictured yet but I haven't taken any photos of them yet either. My two are the same design as I plan to use them on my driveway columns - I'll be altering them a bit. They did have some Halloween cards out as well, and a few packs of silhouette shapes for kid crafting and some spider webbing bags. 

It's all finally happening!


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I wish they would go back to the lenticulars that have the actual frames around them, even though they are plastic. I do like the man & woman pictured though, & will probably pick them up but will likely cut them out & put them in frames myself.
> 
> My Dollar Tree had some plastic skulls yesterday, so I grabbed 5, and a few tombstones to choose from. I bought two that I haven't seen pictured yet but I haven't taken any photos of them yet either. My two are the same design as I plan to use them on my driveway columns - I'll be altering them a bit. They did have some Halloween cards out as well, and a few packs of silhouette shapes for kid crafting and some spider webbing bags.
> 
> It's all finally happening!


I am planning to do the same thing with the lenticulars


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My DT still just has the 1/2 shelf with the basics


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Just a single end cap at my store. Squeak rats, rubber spiders, large felted half-spiders. meh.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My DT has a good lot of Halloween out, now, but still not the items I want! Still looking for the plastic mercury glass skulls, ceramic metallic skulls, some more ceramic metallic pumpkins to replace mine that I just dropped and busted (  ) and some of the new, nicer looking plastic skulls that wicked26 posted. I'm, also, liking that skull and raven sign that LairMistress posted...though, I wish it didn't have the glitter. I could probably seal that little bit around the edge, though. My store has none of this, for some reason. Sigh...

I, also, really need to collect a good amount of cheap little Halloween sticker boxes/sheets, little Halloween toys, mini rats, bats, ect. to use as ToT mini goodie bag filler...since we moved to a different city/neighborhood, we are going to have many more ToTs than we are used to! I hope they get some good stuff for that, too.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm, also, liking that skull and raven sign that LairMistress posted...though, I wish it didn't have the glitter. I could probably seal that little bit around the edge, though.


The letters are also glittered. I dislike glitter for the most part. I gave in on this one, because it was done well. 

Then, I didn't get a basket while shopping in there, and tucked it under my arm, laid the sign against my shirt--glitter side DOWN, realized I'd carried it halfway through the shopping trip like that...not a speck of glitter on me. I was shocked! Sealing it still might be a good idea, though.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

My dollar tree was putting out decor today, all of the craft items were out...got several things including googly eyes to craft with my 3yr old...I asked when it would all be out and an employee told me their hard deadline to have it all up/out is 8/26...don't know if that's company wide


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

I need to get several packages of ping-pong-ball eyeballs for the cats. They loved them, but quickly lost them under the furniture. By the time I got back to the store, the eyeballs were sold out. 

One of these days, I'm going to be cleaning under something, and a whole bunch of eyeballs are going to roll out.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

sad. They didnt come out with the same tombstone buildings. I was hoping they would. There are ppl selling them for $30 and up on ebay.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

WickedChick said:


> sad. They didnt come out with the same tombstone buildings. I was hoping they would. There are ppl selling them for $30 and up on ebay.


I forget--which one were you looking for? Sorry, silly me... I forgot that it was in this thread. I see it now. I never did see that little house at our store. They didn't put any houses out when they put last years' stuff out a few weeks ago, either, nor the witch with the cauldron. I may have her though. I will check for you!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Haul from DT today. It wasnt all out yet but the lady let us open the boxes and get what we wanted 

The bird Skelleton is pretty high quality. Mouth opens and wings move for $1. Cant beat it.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Godcrusher said:


> View attachment 287392
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope we can find some of those birds at one of our DT


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how long they have been doing those Tombstone Corner pieces and exactly what has been released so far? I have been buying them for the last couple of years at least....


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Hope we can find some of those birds at one of our DT


Yeah Im glad I got mine early because the quality items go pretty fast and I have missed out in the path.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Godcrusher said:


> View attachment 287392
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I hope mine gets one of those skeleton birds. I'd love to have it in a cage or on a perch!


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Matt said:


> Does anyone know how long they have been doing those Tombstone Corner pieces and exactly what has been released so far? I have been buying them for the last couple of years at least....


The first year was 2014.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a great bird skelly for a buck!  Has anyone seen the gray creepy cloth yet?


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Godcrusher said:


> View attachment 287392
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, the wooden signs in the middle look so much better in your photo than by looking at the photo on their website. The skulls on stands are nice too! I'm going to have to stop by often to make sure I don't miss out on the good items.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Tannasgach said:


> That's a great bird skelly for a buck!  Has anyone seen the gray creepy cloth yet?


Yeah they had it at my local store too. I bought 4 of them. They had black grey and tan creepy cloth. The only thing they didnt have that I wanted was the tombstone corners houses. But its still a long ways out so hoping they get them in.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Zead said:


> Oh, the wooden signs in the middle look so much better in your photo than by looking at the photo on their website. The skulls on stands are nice too! I'm going to have to stop by often to make sure I don't miss out on the good items.


The quality was really impressive this year on alot of there items. The wooden signs(multiple styles), skelly birds, skull stands and skull mirrors are all really nice. I could see all of them selling somewhere else for $5 or more.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Godcrusher said:


> View attachment 287392
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That skeleton bird looks identical to the one I bought at Pat Catans, just a bit smaller. Don't really need any more, but I'll probably pick a few up anyway just to have. Really like the signs too, will more than likely grab some and do projects with them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I would love some skelly birds! I haven't seen any at my Dollar Tree...


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Me too! Hope they'll show up here!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just another item to add to my ever growing list of things I want/need that my DT doesn't have, lol. Ug.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Love those skelly birds. Can't wait to check my Dollar Tree after work.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

LairMistress said:


> I forget--which one were you looking for? Sorry, silly me... I forgot that it was in this thread. I see it now. I never did see that little house at our store. They didn't put any houses out when they put last years' stuff out a few weeks ago, either, nor the witch with the cauldron. I may have her though. I will check for you!


Thank you! I dont have a store near me. I remember I could have ordered them but I reached my budget for the year. I should have just gotten it.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Some more pix of stuff starting to hit shelves. They did have the skelly bird. I also saw the Styrofoam tombstones posted above--seem nicer this year than they were in the past. 










The skulls in the upper left pic are on a mirror background and the frames are 3D: 








3 designs of the lantern. The far right one has a black cat on the bottom that cant be really seen here. Sorry for crappy shot. 
























Looking for mercury glass skulls too.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

-V- said:


> Some more pix of stuff starting to hit shelves. They did have the skelly bird. I also saw the Styrofoam tombstones posted above--seem nicer this year than they were in the past.
> 
> 
> View attachment 287500
> ...


I hope we get some of the tombstone corner pieces at our store.


----------



## HalloCat (Jul 31, 2016)

Ah not fair, my Dollar Tree doesn't have the lanterns! Those might be cute with a bunch hung on those planters down my walkway lol. Hopefully mine will get more merchandise soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My store just got the skellie birds!!! I bought half the shelf! Hahaha! I kind of wish I had had the money to buy more of them. They are so cute, I could tuck them anywhere all over the house. They had the plastic mercury glass look skulls, too. I only bought one because I had other things I needed to buy. I would have liked another of those, too. They still don't have the ceramic metallic silver skulls, though, which is something I was really wanting a couple of. They have a lot of their Halloween stuff out, now, so I'm thinking they may not get those silver skulls.  She said all she had left to put out today was costume stuff and more candy. I grabbed a bunch of things of Halloween sticker boxes, too, for my ToT goodie bags. I have to start stocking up on that stuff!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I found last year that stock definitely varies from store to store. I could go to 5 that are in my area and find something new and different at each one that the other stores did not have. I think the size of the store matters too. My big one seemed to have all of the best stuff last year. I'm lucky that I can easily got to so many stores, but it is not fair to those you only have one by them  But now I know what I'm doing on my way home from work today!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> My store just got the skellie birds!!! I bought half the shelf! Hahaha! I kind of wish I had had the money to buy more of them. They are so cute, I could tuck them anywhere all over the house. They had the plastic mercury glass look skulls, too. I only bought one because I had other things I needed to buy. I would have liked another of those, too. They still don't have the ceramic metallic silver skulls, though, which is something I was really wanting a couple of. They have a lot of their Halloween stuff out, now, so I'm thinking they may not get those silver skulls.  She said all she had left to put out today was costume stuff and more candy. I grabbed a bunch of things of Halloween sticker boxes, too, for my ToT goodie bags. I have to start stocking up on that stuff!
> 
> View attachment 287575


Ugh I really really want my store to get some of these in! They are so cute to me! and cheap! I know some inexpensive bone creatures exist but half of them I dislike and the other half I cannot afford, these for only being a dollar look pretty darn good.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

A flock of them would be great


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MacabreWeb said:


> Ugh I really really want my store to get some of these in! They are so cute to me! and cheap! I know some inexpensive bone creatures exist but half of them I dislike and the other half I cannot afford, these for only being a dollar look pretty darn good.


The birds look nearly just like the quality of the more expensive ones. The beaks open and the wings move, too! I am in disbelief that DT got them in! I have two of the skellie rats from At Home. I can't afford all the fancy, bigger ones, either, which is why I was so excited when I saw my DT got these in. I have a smaller store, I really didn't think they'd show up here.



lawrie said:


> A flock of them would be great


Yes, they are my little flock! I still want to add to the flock...I only kept six for myself. My mom took two and the last two are for a gift.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My store is down to like 6 birds left. I went to another one a little further away and it looks like they didnt get any bird in. They did however have the village pieces that my store did not get so i did get 9 items for my villages. Some of them actually fit right in to my Lemax village and the others for my smaller DT village set up.

This weekend I think I will go back and buy more birds if they have them still.


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

I went today and mine has skellie birds now too...... well, had 

bought:
10 more skulls
6 packs of the mini skelletons
4 of the skulls on pedestals
every skellie bird they had in the store (I didn't even count them, maybe 13-ish)
other items for displaying and costuming

I was surprised at the quality of the skellie birds. They actually stand up better than my $12 raven!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went back to see if there were any birds left, out of curiosity...the shelf was cleared out of them and replaced by more skeleton garland. I was just about to leave and spotted two lonely little birds thrown on a side shelf. I almost walked away from them, not wanting to spend more money, since I already had some, but I couldn't resist and bought the last two! I just couldn't bring myself to abandon them...they had their little beaks open and their wings up like they were baby birds calling out to me, "Mommy! Mommy!" Lol

So, yeah, the birds didn't even make it 24 hours in my store! They should really order more for the season, as it will make them some money, for sure!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I went back to see if there were any birds left, out of curiosity...the shelf was cleared out of them and replaced by more skeleton garland. I was just about to leave and spotted two lonely little birds thrown on a side shelf. I almost walked away from them, not wanting to spend more money, since I already had some, but I couldn't resist and bought the last two! I just couldn't bring myself to abandon them...they had their little beaks open and their wings up like they were baby birds calling out to me, "Mommy! Mommy!" Lol
> 
> So, yeah, the birds didn't even make it 24 hours in my store! They should really order more for the season, as it will make them some money, for sure!


I agree. I stopped in today to pick up some battery op orange lights for my village. 3 birds left so bought 1 more.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I went back to see if there were any birds left, out of curiosity...the shelf was cleared out of them and replaced by more skeleton garland. I was just about to leave and spotted two lonely little birds thrown on a side shelf. I almost walked away from them, not wanting to spend more money, since I already had some, but I couldn't resist and bought the last two! I just couldn't bring myself to abandon them...they had their little beaks open and their wings up like they were baby birds calling out to me, "Mommy! Mommy!" Lol
> 
> So, yeah, the birds didn't even make it 24 hours in my store! They should really order more for the season, as it will make them some money, for sure!


Went to two stores today and neither one had them. :-(


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Our local store has very little Halloween stuff yet, but the manager said stock is coming in on Saturday. She didn't know whether there would be any bird skellies or not.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Went to two DT today in 2 different towns , both had very little out, not skelly birds but they both did have tons of boxes on carts to be opened and put out , so I guess it's just a matter checking back often. I haven't seen any village pieces either, on the look for those as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Went to two stores today and neither one had them. :-(


Keep watching...my store has had Halloween stuff out for weeks now, but just yesterday finally got the birds in! Hopefully you, and the others who are still watching for them, will get them! Check as often as you can, because they sell so quickly. I have been telling people to ask to make sure they don't have them in back and just haven't put them out, yet. I keep watching to see if they pop up online, too, for people to order. If I see them become available to order I'll be letting you guys all know asap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Went to two DT today in 2 different towns , both had very little out, not skelly birds but they both did have tons of boxes on carts to be opened and put out , so I guess it's just a matter checking back often. I haven't seen any village pieces either, on the look for those as well.


I don't think my store has ever had the village pieces any year...it's such a small store.  I am still waiting on the silver ceramic skulls, too...has anyone seen those in stores, yet??


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I don't think my store has ever had the village pieces any year...it's such a small store.  I am still waiting on the silver ceramic skulls, too...has anyone seen those in stores, yet??


I hope I don't find that happening to my stores this year, so far they have had the village pieces, hope we both find some. I saw some silver mercury glass looking skulls today but they were not ceramic as far as I could tell. I think they are plastic but really do look like mercury glass. Maybe not the same thing you are looking for.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I hope I don't find that happening to my stores this year, so far they have had the village pieces, hope we both find some. I saw some silver mercury glass looking skulls today but they were not ceramic as far as I could tell. I think they are plastic but really do look like mercury glass. Maybe not the same thing you are looking for.


My store got the mercury glass look plastic skulls...bought one with my birds, lol. Still no ceramic metallic ones, though. They are just like the metallic ceramic pumpkins they had...which I also need more of. They are a mirrored silver, or gold, metallic.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> My store got the mercury glass look plastic skulls...bought one with my birds, lol. Still no ceramic metallic ones, though. They are just like the metallic ceramic pumpkins they had...which I also need more of. They are a mirrored silver, or gold, metallic.


ah ok , yeah I haven't seen those. Saw a few ceramic pumpkins but they were like an unfinished color ( cream) no metallic ones so far.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> My store got the mercury glass look plastic skulls...bought one with my birds, lol. Still no ceramic metallic ones, though. They are just like the metallic ceramic pumpkins they had...which I also need more of. They are a mirrored silver, or gold, metallic.


my store has the skulls. I haven't bought any yet.


----------



## MeScaryGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Does anyone who bought the skeleton bird know or have the SKU number?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

You folks in the states are so lucky to get the kind of stuff you do. Over here in the UK our version of DT is just rubbish, with the yearly stock of Halloween goods being, well, basically just cheap tat imo.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Is there any rhyme or reason to DT Halloween? Are those of you seeing lots on the shelves maybe close to a national distribution center? I have been to 4 DT stores now in SW PA and other than one stand-alone display rack with a few plastic spiders, mummy masks, and some paper lanterns - nada.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MeScaryGirl said:


> Does anyone who bought the skeleton bird know or have the SKU number?


I messaged you, but here is the tag barcode number in case anyone else was curious to try: 639277296498


----------



## MeScaryGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

WitchyKitty......Thank you so much!!!!! for the information. After a couple of calls I got the SKU number.

I just ordered a case.

Here is the SKU number if anyone is interested # 240492. They are not showing up on line yet. But can be ordered using this number.


----------



## MeScaryGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

OOps.......sorry, I am new at this forgot to add.

The SKU # 240492 is for the DollarTree Skeleton Bird.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

It could depend on when your local schools start back up. In my area, some started today and most of the rest start next Monday, so I expect the turnover from back to school to Halloween to begin very soon. If your schools start earlier or later (I've known some that wait until after Labor Day, for example) you'd probably see a difference in when stuff comes out.


----------



## Reno McCoy (Sep 11, 2013)

Spent a little too much at the Dollar Tree today. Bought 16 skulls, 3 birds, a bunch of the aged fabric, a few yard signs, some skull fences, a few spiders, a rat, and 4 of the yellow tape with Caution and Do Not Enter written on them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, MeScaryGirl!!! I have some people who really want to order some, I'll relay this info! How many come in a box??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MeScaryGirl said:


> OOps.......sorry, I am new at this forgot to add.
> 
> The SKU # 240492 is for the DollarTree Skeleton Bird.


Thank you for posting I just ordered a case they come 24 to case


----------



## MeScaryGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Glad to help........but I couldn't have done it without WitchyKitty's help.

I can't wait to get my little birdies!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

My store was stocking this morning when I went in just after 9 am! But, they had very little out by that time. I did pick up these few things--a nice "Scene Setter" type mural that I may or may not use. It depends on whether or not it fits the area well enough. I picked up the window cling that also may or may not be used--in a basement window.

I went back around noon, and they had the skeleton crows, skulls on pedestals, and small bat stanchions. I bought one of each, but may need more. (and if I get some in the reap, I can still use them!) Our store didn't have any Tombstone Corners stuff out yet, and didn't have the plastic Mercury glass skulls. I'll have to check back in a day or so. 

They had also put out another mural that I liked. It was a hallway scene, with a staircase, and two skull cameos on it. I think that it would coordinate well with the real Scene Setters called "Gothic Hallway", although the pattern of the floor may be turned a different way. I may pick that up next time, too, since I have the Gothic set already.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

The "official" planner says everything is supposed to be out this weekend. Personally, I'm hoping that it's not just the larger stores that get the good stuff like Tombstone Corners.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

I went back today and they had a few more things out but the cashier said they still have quite a bit in the back to put out. I want the vintage looking sign with the raven on the skull and I'm hoping my store will get them. They did have the metallic skulls and creepy cloth so I grabbed some of those. I noticed the tombstone corners pieces are flying off the shelves already. I'm glad I found those early on so I didn't miss out.


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Is this the NEW skulls from DT?









They used to look like this... (the one on the right! the one on the left is my creation.)


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Picked up 11 crows today. Fyi- this is probably the best Halloween prop for the money I have seen in years. In the store, they don't look like much, but with the movable wings, opening mouth, and turning head, every one of them can be posed differently. And the mercury skulls look exactly like glass when you set them on a shelf. Dollar tree is really stepping up the game.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> My store just got the skellie birds!!! I bought half the shelf! Hahaha! I kind of wish I had had the money to buy more of them. They are so cute, I could tuck them anywhere all over the house. They had the plastic mercury glass look skulls, too. I only bought one because I had other things I needed to buy. I would have liked another of those, too. They still don't have the ceramic metallic silver skulls, though, which is something I was really wanting a couple of. They have a lot of their Halloween stuff out, now, so I'm thinking they may not get those silver skulls.  She said all she had left to put out today was costume stuff and more candy. I grabbed a bunch of things of Halloween sticker boxes, too, for my ToT goodie bags. I have to start stocking up on that stuff!
> 
> View attachment 287575


noooo i need to go to DT now


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Remember, if you guys can't find the skeleton birds at your stores, you can call to order using the sku number MeScaryGirl posted on the previous page! They aren't online, yet, so you have to call and give them the sku number. Otherwise, check your stores often, because they seem to sell out in a day, lol.

I agree, these birds are definitely worth the money, and then some. I have mine all posed differently. I, also, bought the plastic mercury glass look skull, which looks great for being plastic. The regular skulls look a bit better this year, too. They have lots of things that are great for the money, this year...still many things I want to go buy, lol.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Went into two D.T.s today no skellie birds ....but lots of empty shelves waiting to be filled


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

DogRedScottie said:


> Is this the NEW skulls from DT?
> 
> View attachment 288569
> 
> ...



Yes, that is this years model.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

We went to 2 different DT stores in a bigger city today. Both had more than my local DT, but they just put stuff out today. One had some neat LED battery lights (not the ones with pumpkins or other shapes) The other had lots more. Colored mesh tube ropes (36 feet long in black, purple and orange), the mirror skulls and lots of different spiders, rats and bats, etc. Still no skelly birds or village stuff at any of them. They also had out their scarves at the second one. BTW Got some pumpkin spice chocolate cups (like peanut butter cups0 and they are pretty good!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, yours had the silver mirrored skulls?! That means they will be in some stores, at least, so there is still hope for me to find one, yet!


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, yours had the silver mirrored skulls?! That means they will be in some stores, at least, so there is still hope for me to find one, yet!


I also found the metallic skulls in my store yesterday. It looks even better in person. I'm wishing I would have picked up more than one.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope I can find those!!!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Was watching some Halloween dollar tree haul videos and noticed a few had a new decoration that I hadn't seen on here or their website. It is like the light up skulls and pumpkins, but it is a black glittery owl, that has orange light up eyes. The color does not change. I definitely plan on picking some of those up if my stores get them!

Here is a link to a video that shows them and a few other neat new things: https://youtu.be/4aJxXtZHgWA


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

So glad I stopped today...almost didn't
11 Skellie birds
4 LED window candles
3 Creepy cloths
3 Glow in the dark skull necklaces
2 Skeleton garlands
2 Chains
2 Silver skulls
1 Happy Halloween raven sign


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

I want the skeleton garlands and the Raven sign!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I checked out the thread this AM as I knew I had to go into town where my closest DT was and Lo and Behold nearly NOTHING Halloween. Still pushing the back to school. Staff said not to expect everything out till AFTER labor day. I remember not that long ago they had some stuff in the store mid July. Now it's back to school all summer. Heck they get some Christmas stuff up before the Halloween stuff now. GRRRRR.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stopped in my DT again to grab some more sticker boxes for ToTers...still no mirrored metallic ceramic skulls, but they did get a random few of the metallic pumpkin ones in, again, so I was able to replace, at least, two of the four I had previously bought and accidentally smashed all over the basement floor.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The "big" DT in our area started putting a lot out. I picked up the Tombstone Corners pieces that they had. They had the 3 pack figures, but those were last years offerings. I counted 11 new pieces.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Meridian Id Dollar Tree is stocked and has an amazing amount of Halloween stuff, I'm more impressed with their stuff than I am with big lots. One person was still unloading some of the boxes and mentioned that the manager is crazy for Halloween. It really shows in the amounts of stuff they have in the store.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I went back yesterday (after being there twice the day before!), and they had nothing new out, but they did have one lonely box of "Mercury glass" skulls leaning against the shelf. I wandered around for awhile, because there was a line at the checkout, and I assumed that the cashier may have been the one stocking the Halloween. Nope. After the line dissipated, she went over to another aisle. 

So, I wandered around a little longer, casually looking for their cameras on the ceiling, because even though it's probably not illegal, it might be frowned upon, opening their stock boxes to buy merchandise that isn't on the shelves. 

Then, the coast was clear, and I went back over, gently opened the tape with my car key, and looked up to see another customer eyeing me like "WTHeck??". I smiled, pulled out a skull, and went straight to the checkout. He followed me. I really think that he was under the impression that I was stealing the skull, but whatever, I got one! (and paid for it!)

No Tombstone Corners stuff was out yet, so I plan on going back today, too. They are going to get sick of seeing me. I definitely want the witch and her house.

Our store has tons of the ceramic metallic skulls in both gold and silver. I'm thinking of picking up a few, in case those of you who are frantically looking, happen to miss them. I thought that our store had sold out overnight, because I only saw one of each yesterday. Then when I was wandering around, I saw that they had just moved them to a different endcap.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hahaha lairmistress!! I do the Same thing, only I've never looked for cameras, didn't think of that, just wait til no one's looking. There have been tons of boxes waiting to be unpacked and I go almost every day trying to be patient! No skelly birds here yet,. But as soon as. I see a box waiting to be put out I'm just going to take the whole thing to the register, lol! If I don't find them soon I will just order but it takes a couple weeks


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Mine still doesn't have much, but I couldn't resist these. Bought 4 of the truth serum ones for me, 2 for a gift, and the 2 wicked ones for a gift.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I know not everyone understands our need for Halloween things but don't these stores want to make money? The 2 stores nearest me have nothing out but the shelves are bare. Ask about it and one reply was it is in the back we might get to it this weekend. They lost my money. Took a little ride further, walked in and Halloween smacked me in the face. Bought way more than I had intended because stuff looks nicer this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kbpkitty said:


> Mine still doesn't have much, but I couldn't resist these. Bought 4 of the truth serum ones for me, 2 for a gift, and the 2 wicked ones for a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Wicked one!!! These are at DT?? Lol, now I have another thing to look for!!!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Love the Wicked one!!! These are at DT?? Lol, now I have another thing to look for!!!


Yes! I was really tempted to clear the shelf, but I restrained myself 

Let me know if you can't find any more metallic skulls. My store has tons.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Woohoo! My DT has the skellie birds!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

boo who? said:


> Woohoo! My DT has the skellie birds!!!!!


The DT that usually has nothing out until after Labor Day actually had an entire box of these plus not all but a LOT of stuff!! I reserved myself to 6 but bought way too much other stuff. Seriously too much stuff, like $96 worth of stuff!!

Garlands, too much creepy cloth (but I do use that to pack some SR stuff), stuff for the kids in my life, I can't even remember it all now because I had to stash it away various places before my husband could find out! I'm pretty sure I'll find it all again in March!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

$96 worth of stuff ?!?! wow, I have never spent more than 20 bucks there at one time. I need to step it up. None of the at least 10 DT I've been have the birds or the village stuff. I think I'm going to be screwed just like Michaels screwed me ( mine isn't getting any of the decor stuff) I must have been bad.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> No Tombstone Corners stuff was out yet, so I plan on going back today, too.


I hope you found your Tombstone Corners. Ours is one of the small-to-medium stores, but they have the houses (although they're still in the boxes). Maybe try calling them first so you don't waste a trip


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Love the Wicked one!!! These are at DT?? Lol, now I have another thing to look for!!!


Ours didn't have these out yet, but the King Dollar did, so if you have one of those stores it might be worth a look.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MissT said:


> Ours didn't have these out yet, but the King Dollar did, so if you have one of those stores it might be worth a look.


Nope...never heard of that store...but thanks! I'll keep watching at my DT. There is a DT out of town that's bigger and usually gets all of the glassware items...maybe if I get up there sometime in the next month I can see if they have one.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Stopped by two Dollar Trees today, and both had only a few token items. In all fairness, schools in Virginia don't open until the day after Labor Day, plus there may be people rushing in for last minute pool toys and the like. But who wants logic when there are skeleton birds at stake?


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Got my Skellie birds!!! Went to different DT and they had all their boxes scattered about...looked until I finally found a bird box and just took it to the counter!!! The cashier was like " we didn't even open the box yet" but technically they had cut the tape open, hahaha!!!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Aug 27, 2016)

Has anyone happened to spot any of the packaged organs DT used to sell? I've been to 4 different ones in two states and I cant seem to track any down. I'll be disappointed if they don't bring those back this year.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

MissT said:


> I hope you found your Tombstone Corners. Ours is one of the small-to-medium stores, but they have the houses (although they're still in the boxes). Maybe try calling them first so you don't waste a trip


I did, thank you! I went back yesterday, because someone posted a page from the DT manager's planner book that said it was supposed to be set up by the 26th. Our store had been stocking other things prior to that, so I was sure that they'd have everything represented by then. 

I picked up the witch house, and the witch. I am sure that I'll go back for others next week.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I have hope my DT will get the village pieces, I went last night and they still have two pallets of boxes just sitting on the floor waiting to be opened and put on shelves. I tried as hard as i could to see if any were the skelly birds but I didn't see anything that indicated they were....nothing to say they werent either so I'm still hoping. they did have the smaller village pieces, like the witch, gazebo, little gate with pumpkin no houses yet ( which is what I want) but since they got the accessories I think they will get the houses too. 

I can't believe they are so slow and just leave unopened boxes just cluttering up the floor, no one was working on them at all.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

One of our DT stores has had boxes piled up for three days, still without much making it on the shelf. Some boxes in the middle showed a picture of a mummy owl. Curious if anyone has seen those out yet, and what you think. 

And hats off to whoever first mentioned those skellie birds.  Finally found them and brought a half dozen home with me. So great for the price. Already feel like I should have bought more.

Plastic Ninja, I have not seen any of those packaged organs at any DT I've been at.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Went to DT today. They were putting some things on the shelves as I was there but they had a decent amount of stuff already set up. No birds, so that was a bit disappointing but I did pick up a few other things - the changing man & woman lenticulars, a couple big spiders, two "bone" necklaces which I'll take apart to craft with, a couple skulls and one or two other things I can't remember now. 

I did not see any organs or intestines either - only the clear plastic brain "mold".


----------



## Maggie0183 (Aug 19, 2016)

_I saw the Dollar store chains and to me they are to short for me to use. I can make my own for cheaper. I got couple ideas to do it off of Pinterest._


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

The skeleton birds are flying off the door. The DT stores in my area had the birds and are now out of stock. If you see them don't wait they will be gone. Also I haven't seen the glow in dark paint yet. Has anybody else seen it yet?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

hermit4099 said:


> The skeleton birds are flying off the door. The DT stores in my area had the birds and are now out of stock. If you see them don't wait they will be gone. Also I haven't seen the glow in dark paint yet. Has anybody else seen it yet?


Ours had the tubes of glow paint with the unpainted ceramic pieces, mesh ribbon, and satin ribbon. I don't know if all stores will put them out in the same way, or not.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Plastic Ninja, I haven't seen any of the organs but then again none of the DT in my area had them last year either so i wouldn't be surprised if I don't see any this year as well. I'll holler if I see them.
Still no skelly birds for me either, I would be happy with one or two but so far its a no go.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Bought 3 more skelly birds today. Up to 6 for me and a couple for my Victim.

I have been to 4 different dollar trees and have not seen any organs.

Due to the popularity of the birds I bet they expand into other small animals next year.

Im glad I found them 1st


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I went to 4 different dollar stores looking for those skeletal birds, NOTHING. I'm so sad! Now I'm fixated on putting one in a cage. I know other stores make them but I like to pinch when I can. 

I did get one of the glittery owls, I know a lot of people aren't into the glitter but I love it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wife and I ran in the larger of 2 DTs in our area yesterday and grabbed a few things for the party and outside decorations to use for filler items. I grabbed 3 of those hanging reapers. For a buck, they'll make great accent pieces.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

MacabreWeb said:


> I went to 4 different dollar stores looking for those skeletal birds, NOTHING. I'm so sad! Now I'm fixated on putting one in a cage. I know other stores make them but I like to pinch when I can.
> 
> I did get one of the glittery owls, I know a lot of people aren't into the glitter but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 293793


I have quite a few of the glitter owls from last year & love them! They look great in a display!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's my review of the new Tombstone Corners pieces.


----------



## Maggie0183 (Aug 19, 2016)

_I am lucky my DT is in a location not many people know about not even the hold core couponers knows about it. I go every Sat Morning and the people work there in the morning knows me very well. I am planing on getting more of the skeletons birds on Sat morning along with my papers for coupons. Anyone knows of how to pain them to look more skeleton like?_


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I ran into a rather familiar face at my Dollar Tree today; anyone else find this "Munsters" piece?


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Picked up scarves today! 








Talked to my cashier and she said the truck arrived yesterday, so I'm thinking I'll stop by later this week for allllll the goodies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I may see if I can get out to my local DT on Tuesday, & see if they've got anything new.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I almost bought the scarves...but I bought so many the year before, lol...they are always so cute, though! I love the bat one.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

I've check all the local DT stores(5 in all) and still no glow paint. I do have a question about the glow paint from any body who has purchase it. How long does the glow last?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I went to a DT one town over (some place I rarely go) several days ago and they had all of their Halloween stuff out on floats like they were working on putting it out. I asked who I assume was a manager if he had seen any of the birds and he said no but if I spotted the box to let him know and he would open it up for me. I did not see any so I thought I would come back in a few days when they had everything out. Fast forward to today. I went back. Everything was still in the exact same place it was when I went the first time. None of the Halloween stuff that was sitting on the floats the first time had been touched. Talk about being disappointed. I did find the birds at the big DT that we go to occasionally. So at least I got a couple. I just wish I could have known that the first store was not in a hurry to put their stuff out. I could have saved a little gas and just went to the big one. Oh well. Rant over. :-D


----------



## AKluthe (Aug 29, 2016)

Are there going to be flocked crows this year, too, or is it all glitter crows? I have some real old ones with feathers on their bellies, and various replacements from the past few years with flocking. The foam is only so durable, so I always need replacements for casualties...


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

zombiehorror said:


> I ran into a rather familiar face at my Dollar Tree today; anyone else find this "Munsters" piece?



Nono, it's Lucy Monster of course! 


Yeah if that ain't a rip off of Yvonne De Carlos face I don't know what is. I'd still love to find one just because I love Lily and it's probably the closest I'd get to a cut out of her.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

GRRR hit up a second DT a smaller one and still nothing... Back to School and SUMMER is still on the shelves.... I want NOOOO need Skelly birds....


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Has anyone seen the styrofoam carve-able pumpkins yet? The one I went to last weekend had a little bit stuff out, and quite a bit still in the boxes (including Tombstone Corners), but I didn't see a box of the pumpkins.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Aug 27, 2016)

MissT said:


> Has anyone seen the styrofoam carve-able pumpkins yet? The one I went to last weekend had a little bit stuff out, and quite a bit still in the boxes (including Tombstone Corners), but I didn't see a box of the pumpkins.


I've seen them in 3/4 of Dollar Trees I've been to. The one I didn't see them in didn't have most of their stuff out, so I assume that means your store just hasn't put them out yet.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

MissT said:


> Has anyone seen the styrofoam carve-able pumpkins yet? The one I went to last weekend had a little bit stuff out, and quite a bit still in the boxes (including Tombstone Corners), but I didn't see a box of the pumpkins.



Yeah, both DTs in my area had them. They were among one of the first things out.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks, Plastic Ninja and Shadowbat for reassuring me about the pumpkins. Those things are just so fun to decorate. I've made little dioramas with them, decoupaged another, made a house for the little vinyl mice we see in the stores this time of year, and so on.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Plastic Ninja, I haven't seen any of the organs but then again none of the DT in my area had them last year either so i wouldn't be surprised if I don't see any this year as well. I'll holler if I see them.
> Still no skelly birds for me either, I would be happy with one or two but so far its a no go.


Same with our store. I don't even remember seeing them the last two years there. If I remember correctly, I was a rescue reaper that year, and my victim wanted some, but ours didn't have any. I know that they didn't have them at ours last year. (maybe my memory is worse than I think, and I was a RR last year? I don't think so, though)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes!! My store got the Halloween glasses in! I grabbed one of the "You call me Wicked like it 's a bad thing" stemmed ones. 

In hindsight, I probably should have picked up more than one of them, in case I break this one, but oh well. I'll try to be careful, lol.


----------



## batgirly (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to Dollar Tree today and was very impressed with their offerings... The cardboard cutouts were my favorite. I really liked the lenticular women piece too... 
and I always have to pick up skulls... these are the best they've had in years, or ever.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree...definitely the best, so far!! Besides all the stuff I have purchased from there, so far, I still need to find the silver mirrored ceramic skulls (because I wanted them for a bathroom counter display I want to do) and I still may want to go get the bat trick or treat sign I just saw today and absolutely love...I would also like the witch sign, the crow/skull sign, more mirrored metallic ceramic pumpkins, the orange and black bat scarf, another plastic mercury glass look skull and several other things that I just can't think of right now...the list just keep going, lol. I could easily sped a ton of money, this year, but I have to stop myself from buying more from there at the moment, though, because I need money for my Secret Reaper exchange stuff.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I agree...definitely the best, so far!! Besides all the stuff I have purchased from there, so far, I still need to find the silver mirrored ceramic skulls (because I wanted them for a bathroom counter display I want to do) and I still may want to go get the bat trick or treat sign I just saw today and absolutely love...I would also like the witch sign, the crow/skull sign, more mirrored metallic ceramic pumpkins, the orange and black bat scarf, another plastic mercury glass look skull and several other things that I just can't think of right now...the list just keep going, lol. I could easily sped a ton of money, this year, but I have to stop myself from buying more from there at the moment, though, because I need money for my Secret Reaper exchange stuff.


I went way over budget ths year and I still have to order the Home Depot Reaper.

At least I got my Victim finished early


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Went to a DT a bit farther away from my house today while on other errands. It's funny how they seem to have different stages of things out, and the merchandise isn't exactly the same. Today I found the metallic skulls but not plastic skellies or styro pumpkins yet. They also had some glittery bat "stick ons" in purple & black (bottom left corner in photo), large-ish plastic hollow spiders (center right in photo), and looks like 2 new-for-this-year menu signs. I have 3 or 4 of the other menu signs & I hang them or prop them up on our party buffet each year. 

In the kids section they also had those "put them in water & they grow" items, including some bugs. I may just paint them & set them around or put them in lab-like containers. I really wanted to find 6-8 of the mini plastic skulls that have the spine attached and are on a base, but I haven't seen those. 

I think someone asked about glow paint - I saw about 15 small tubes of it at this DT today. It was on a shelf with craft-type Halloween stuff.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

I truly hope Canadian DT stores get the skelly birds & the skull on the candle stick (stands or whatever you want to call them)..... those craft pumpkins are plentiful at the stores near me.... overall, our stores seem to be so slow in putting out HW stuff...still focusing on back-to-school with some Fall merchandise.


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

Cloe said:


> I bought the set and additions of the tombstone corners the first year they came out with them. Tried to set them all on a shelf. Last year I never displayed them. I thought to myself this is silly. I have a full Spooky Town set up and don't want to take the room it requires to use the DT ones so if anyone missed out the first year and wants to buy the whole set pm me. I'm not searching for a buyer so have no interest in posting in the for sale thread but I am throwing it out there if anyone really wishes they picked them up.


Cloe, I sent you a PM. I'm interested in this set if you would still like to sell it.


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

Does anyone have a picture of the Tombstone Corners pieces for this year? The store here where I live had some of the buildings and figurines, but from what I can tell just looking online, they are pieces from the last couple of years.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dreamgoddess313 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Tombstone Corners pieces for this year? The store here where I live had some of the buildings and figurines, but from what I can tell just looking online, they are pieces from the last couple of years.


Go back a couple pages to post #155...there is a video review posted there of the new ones for this year.


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you so much WitchyKitty! I must have overlooked the video.


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yep, I was right. My DT doesn't have any of these new pieces. I think I need a road trip to another store.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dreamgoddess313 said:


> Thank you so much WitchyKitty! I must have overlooked the video.


No problem...and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear your store didn't have the houses, Dreamgoddess. Hope you find them soon.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Yessss got my bat fence stakes! I may have bought too many, but since there were only 12 there, I figured I'd just clean them right out  I have half of them through the first step of the painting process to make them look metal. So excited!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I stopped in the bigger DT again this morning to pick some more supplies and they had stocked more Halloween items. Sadly no skeleton birds though. They did have 3 pegs full of WHITE creepy cloth! First time I've seen that in any of our DT's. I grabbed 2 packs to use on the fence that's going around our outside witch scene this year.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

In my area we have 8 DT stores that are close. So far 6 of them that I've check didn't have the glow in the dark paint.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you for posting this year's run down. Have you considered making a video of everything that has been put out in the last three years of the villages? That would be extremely helpful for the ones who are unsure if they have everything


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Matt said:


> Thank you for posting this year's run down. Have you considered making a video of everything that has been put out in the last three years of the villages? That would be extremely helpful for the ones who are unsure if they have everything



If you check my channel I have videos of the first 2 years as well.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

I went to a different DT today and finally found the raven on a skull Happy Halloween sign and white creepy cloth. I'm happy!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

MeScaryGirl said:


> OOps.......sorry, I am new at this forgot to add.
> 
> The SKU # 240492 is for the DollarTree Skeleton Bird.


I tried using the SKU number to order online and nothing shows up. Did you order over the phone?
I looked at both stores close to me and neither had the birds.


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

I went to 4 different Dollar Tree stores last Friday hunting the new village pieces. No luck at any of them. In fact, only 1 store had any village pieces at all and they were ones I had already bought here where I live.


----------



## Cheyx0x (Sep 2, 2016)

I checked out a dollar store and they didn't have much Halloween stuff out they were just starting to put out but I did mange to pick up a few Halloween Signs that are super cute! For a dollar you would never guess! If you would like pictures let me know! 

I also went to a Dollar General and they had a bunch of halloween stuff out! I was going crazy haha. I bought a pillow, some candles, and a few wooden fall quote signs!


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Surprisingly, our DT stores in Canada are getting pretty much the same stuff as the US stores (sometimes we don't get a some of the newer popular things).... even though they're not done stocking, I picked up:
*off white creepy cloth
*skull mirror in frame
*mercury glass skull
*orange tubing
*orange burlap ribbon with black zig zags
*TOT tombstone
...now to find the skelly birds!


----------



## MeScaryGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Barbie K said:


> I tried using the SKU number to order online and nothing shows up. Did you order over the phone?
> I looked at both stores close to me and neither had the birds.



Hi Barbie K.......I sent you a message that should help you.

Also, the skeleton birds are not pictured on the site. But you can get them with the SKU number.

Good Luck!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I visited my local DT and found all the tombstone corner pieces (I think?) but I didn't find the bird skellys, glow in the dark paint or any of the paintable figures/skulls/pumpkins. Then again they had two completely empty aisles ready to be stocked with Halloween items...so I hope later on (maybe in October?) they have those things...even though I think one aisle is going to be dedicated to costume junk.

I made a video about my DT haul on my blog if anyone wants to check it out? You don't have to though: http://astortheundeadgamer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

what are you guys doing with the skellie birds? my DT had a ton of them when I went y'day, I only picked up one which I am giving to my secret reaper


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I have a bird bath in my yard and they will be hanging out around it, also in my graveyard. you can put them in birdcages too


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Halloweeeiner said:


> what are you guys doing with the skellie birds? my DT had a ton of them when I went y'day, I only picked up one which I am giving to my secret reaper


Im making a skeleton witch cauldron creep which will be in the fro t of my garage(to keep the mechanics out of the elements)...I bought a whole case of the skelly birds and figure I will have them flying overhead (hanging from open garage door ) in some sort of flock :?


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Almost ordered the birds online but decided to check one last store and there they were. They were not near the halloween merchandise. They were on the bottom shelf closer to the front door. I would have missed them had the clerk not pointed them out to me when I inquired about them.

In a low voice, almost a whisper, she asked,"what are you going to do with all those birds" 

Also picked up a few things to decorate at work.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I want one to put on_ The Harvester_. I keep stopping by three different DT but nada.  When I ask about them, I get a blank look so I'm assuming they haven't been put out yet.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

MissT said:


> The "official" planner says everything is supposed to be out this weekend. Personally, I'm hoping that it's not just the larger stores that get the good stuff like Tombstone Corners.
> View attachment 288553


Is there any way to find out which of a city's stores are considered the SUPER ones? I looked on their website and couldn't see any markings. Thank you.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

This isn't DT but it is products for a $1. I needed a lot of the skelly spiders to be the babies of my larger skelly spiders and the cheapest I have found were 6 bucks and that was with a coupon. Today however I found the spiders, scorpions and the flat frogs for a buck at Family Dollar. 6 Spiders for the price of one, can't beat it. I'm probably behind the curve on this but I was excited to find them for a dollar. The paint isn't as good but an easy fix and in some instances doesn't even matter at all.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

panampia said:


> Is there any way to find out which of a city's stores are considered the SUPER ones? I looked on their website and couldn't see any markings. Thank you.


This is probably not helpful at all, but our Super store actually says Super Dollar Tree on the sign. We used to have a Deals store, and I was disappointed that it wasn't also turned into a Super DT, when Deals went to just being a DT store. (which really, really stinks, I loved Deals!) Both are actually in the next largest town, not our own town...we just have a tiny DT here.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Dang, I just looked up Tombstone Corner to see if I could find if last years were different and I happened to find a link to this years ones...and noticed that I'm missing the big building pieces...I just got all the other things...derp moment. :/

I'm also missing those trees...odd that those buildings and trees were missing from their display...from what I saw the shelves were pretty stocked with everything...leaving no space for more pieces which leads me to believe they might not get them in?


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Dang, I just looked up Tombstone Corner to see if I could find if last years were different and I happened to find a link to this years ones...and noticed that I'm missing the big building pieces...I just got all the other things...derp moment. :/
> 
> I'm also missing those trees...odd that those buildings and trees were missing from their display...from what I saw the shelves were pretty stocked with everything...leaving no space for more pieces which leads me to believe they might not get them in?


From your video it looks like the pieces you got were all from last year. So, hopefully that just means they haven't put out this years set in your store.


----------



## AKluthe (Aug 29, 2016)

I've checked the two Dollar Trees in my area and the Deals that became an additional Dollar Tree. No sign of feathered, flocked crows. Just the gross glittery ones.


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Dang, I just looked up Tombstone Corner to see if I could find if last years were different and I happened to find a link to this years ones...and noticed that I'm missing the big building pieces...I just got all the other things...derp moment. :/
> 
> I'm also missing those trees...odd that those buildings and trees were missing from their display...from what I saw the shelves were pretty stocked with everything...leaving no space for more pieces which leads me to believe they might not get them in?


The DT here where I live has only had a few odd pieces of Tombstone Corners from the last 2 years in the store. They haven't gotten any of the new pieces for this year. I checked again this afternoon, but still no new Tombstone. I talked with a lady working there and she thinks they will get one more Halloween shipment in on Monday. If they don't get the new Tombstone Corners pieces in then, I'm pretty much out of luck finding the new set for this year.


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

My DT haul was pretty big this year. Brain mold, spider/spider web mold, plates (which were 25 cents, I think they were still on clearance from last year), napkins, tombstones to fill out my graveyard, chains to embellish my cauldron creep's cauldron, creepy cloth, a couple of mummy faces to stick in the bushes, some leds, one of each of the portraits, skeleton hand tongs, skull pitcher, skull mirror, and some of the signs for the buffet/bar. 

What I was disappointed they didn't have was the skeleton birds and the plastic door knockers. I wanted some of the knockers to embellish my cauldron, I was quite close to ordering a case of the birds from the site, but the shipping is about $10, and isn't eligible for store pickup. :-( I might bite the bullet, but I'll check the other store in my area for them first. lol


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> This isn't DT but it is products for a $1. I needed a lot of the skelly spiders to be the babies of my larger skelly spiders and the cheapest I have found were 6 bucks and that was with a coupon. Today however I found the spiders, scorpions and the flat frogs for a buck at Family Dollar. 6 Spiders for the price of one, can't beat it. I'm probably behind the curve on this but I was excited to find them for a dollar. The paint isn't as good but an easy fix and in some instances doesn't even matter at all.
> 
> View attachment 312522


Thanks for the tip. I picked up 2 spiders today.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Zead said:


> From your video it looks like the pieces you got were all from last year. So, hopefully that just means they haven't put out this years set in your store.


I have to hold out hope. I do have two other DTs in the area...and one is a rather large one that just opened up last month...so maybe...just maybe they'll be getting all the new/"good" stuff? Heck I'd be happy if they just stocked DVDs...for some reason none of the DTs around me stock DVDs but I've heard tons of people say they have them in their DTs...weird.


----------



## Maggie0183 (Aug 19, 2016)

_I got really lucky this morning at the Dollar Tree store I go to every Sat morning to get my extra newspaper. They got in one box of skeleton birds on their last truck and the guy didn't put them out yet. I ask and he found the box, he bought it over and asked me if I wanted the whole box. There are 24 in a box and of course I said yes. I now have a total of 28 skeleton birds. I also painted 4 skeleton hands, 2 skeleton arms stakes, and 2 knives weapons with the help of my 2nd oldest niece. I also started on my front door and one window with stuff I bought from the Dollar tree.

_


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Did they put out new solar creatures this year? I don't recall seeing any in the thread, but maybe I missed them. I haven't seen any in the store, either.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm heading to a farther-away DT tomorrow, but so far have only found glittered crows (ugh!) instead of plain ones, no skelly birds & I also haven't found any of the small skulls either on a stand or with a partial boney spine attached. I want 6 or 8 of those so I'm really hoping they just haven't been put out yet, rather than they won't be available. Has anyone seen them this season?

For the skelly birds - here's some ways to use them - attach wire to their feet & stick the other end of the wire into styrofoam tombstones so they perch on top, attach a row of them to a bare tree branch in your yard to look a bit ominous, stick them in birdcages that you paint black & add some moss to the bottom of, gather them around a pile of bones or skelly on the ground, perch them on a stack of books in your witch or sorcerer theme, open their mouth & insert small bones, a bloody eyeball or other entrails, stick them all over your party food table with bits of food in their mouths, give them away to everyone you know - who doesn't want a skeleton bird?! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Maggie0183 (Aug 19, 2016)

_Another idea for the skeleton birds is to put some on top of bushes if you have any. I put 4 on mine today.

_


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I'm heading to a farther-away DT tomorrow, but so far have only found glittered crows (ugh!) instead of plain ones, no skelly birds & I also haven't found any of the small skulls either on a stand or with a partial boney spine attached. I want 6 or 8 of those so I'm really hoping they just haven't been put out yet, rather than they won't be available. Has anyone seen them this season?


I've seen the skulls on stands at our store this year, but not the ones from previous years that had part of the spine, too. I've not seen any plain crows this year, just...glittered...*shudder*. I hope that they don't sell a single glittered crow, and bring back the plain ones next year! (maybe with a white crow option--or shoot, give me an iridescent grackle, but no sequins or glitter!)


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Walked in and they had four skelly birds on the shelf. Grabbed them. When I checked out, the clerk commented "those didn't last long."


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

I picked up 6 skelly birds last night! I'm in Ontario, Canada, so any Canadian peeps who are wondering, we are getting them! (sometimes we don't get everything the US does).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I plan on putting my skelly birds on my bird feeders that are next to the walkway to our front door. Every ToTer has to pass them.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

These will make good invitation mailers or just treats for the kiddos. I bought all they had which was 21. I will need more if I use them for invitations.


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm really psyched. My Dollar Store finally got the Skeleton Birds! I grabbed a dozen. I also picked up five skelly spiders and one skelly scorpion at family dollar. Hooray for $1 skeleton animals! lol

I was sure none of my local stores would get the good stuff, they are usually pretty sparse as far as Halloween Stuff goes.

The skeleton birds are terrific. They seem to be of a slightly thinner plastic than the $6-$10 small animal skeletons, and the paint is a little haphazard, but at this price point they are amazing. 

The spiders, scorpions, and frogs from the family dollar are less impressive. They are one-sided, which is usually all you need, but you don't have the option of displaying them upside down or suspended where they would be seen from the back. The upshot to this is that you can stack them neatly ontop of one another for storage purposes. ;-)

For example, all five spiders are in this photo:


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Got lucky today! I went to 2 DT stores & found the skulls on stands & skelly birds! I bought 5 birds and 12 skulls on stands for my projects. I agree that the paint is haphazard on the birds but for $1.00 it can't be beat & is easily remedied. 

I also did not realize it, but there are two kinds of metallic/silver/mirrored skulls. There is a larger size that is plastic, and a smaller size that is I think ceramic. The smaller ceramic one is shiny, almost like chrome. The larger one is that antiqued mirror look. So be sure to look out for both if you like this kind of thing.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I was thinking the dollar stores usually carry the small plastic cauldrons. But I haven't seen any yet this year. Has anyone seen them in stores? Not the tiny ones, but the bowl-sized cauldrons. I really need some for a project.


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

I bought one at my local DT. You can order them from the website. You don't even have to buy them by the case, minimum order of 4, and eligible for free in store pickup.

https://www.dollartree.com/party-su...ns/574c949c949p399232/index.pro?method=search


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I was thinking the dollar stores usually carry the small plastic cauldrons. But I haven't seen any yet this year. Has anyone seen them in stores? Not the tiny ones, but the bowl-sized cauldrons. I really need some for a project.


The 99 Cent Only stores in my area have them.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Got a hold of some "tea stained" creepy cloth today. So now I've got the black, dark grey, and tea stained. Hoping I can find the green as well. Has anyone noticed if their stores have the black flower arrangements out yet? They are on the site but I haven't been able to find them in the stores around me yet. Really need them for my wedding headpiece and time is ticking!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

unlovedpoet said:


> Got a hold of some "tea stained" creepy cloth today. So now I've got the black, dark grey, and tea stained. Hoping I can find the green as well. Has anyone noticed if their stores have the black flower arrangements out yet? They are on the site but I haven't been able to find them in the stores around me yet. Really need them for my wedding headpiece and time is ticking!


I know they have olive green colored creepy cloth at Big Lots for $4 each - I think there is more length to the rolls than the dollar store packages though.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I found the skelly birds last night! I bought 6 of them.The cashier asked if I grabbed them all. She was relieved when I said I left some on the shelf. She hadn't bought hers yet! It was nice to find a Halloween friendly cashier instead of getting an odd look because "it's so early". I also picked up a bat scarf and some skeleton garland. I needed the garland for my Halloween tree. Maybe I'll put 1 or 2 of the birds in my tree.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> I was thinking the dollar stores usually carry the small plastic cauldrons. But I haven't seen any yet this year. Has anyone seen them in stores? Not the tiny ones, but the bowl-sized cauldrons. I really need some for a project.


I'm looking for them too, I'll post if if find any


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Walked into our store tonight and found two skelly birds sitting on the shelf. Took two down and there are no skelly birds left on the shelf!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went last night to buy some bags to give out to those ToTers that don't have large enough bags to hold all their candy or those ToTing noobs that don't know any better, & found some lenticular magnets of the changing portraits. No pics right, maybe later but I only found 2 & then I only found them because they were in some bin next to the bags that I started rearranging & ultimately cleaned up so I could see if there were any more.

I haven't seen them anywhere else or online but this was the trashed DT so maybe I'll find them somewhere else.

And despite the fact that it's the "trashed" DT I prefer it over the other one near me because the other one has horrible cashiers that don't talk to you & look like they'd rather be texting or smoking instead. I mean, I'd rather be practically anywhere else but work too, but I put on a game face for others so as not to reveal my true feelings of disdain & hatred because who wants to see that crap?

Anyhoo...just a heads up that they're out there. I'll try to post a pic so you know what to look for if you're interested (I'm a sucker for that lenticular stuff) but they're just those business card sized magnets but with a lenticular changing portrait pic on it.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Went last night to buy some bags to give out to those ToTers that don't have large enough bags to hold all their candy or those ToTing noobs that don't know any better, & found some lenticular magnets of the changing portraits. No pics right, maybe later but I only found 2 & then I only found them because they were in some bin next to the bags that I started rearranging & ultimately cleaned up so I could see if there were any more.
> 
> I haven't seen them anywhere else or online but this was the trashed DT so maybe I'll find them somewhere else.


I picked one up last year that was a black and white photo of a '20s style woman that turns into a zombie. One of my favorite finds from last years haul! It sits on my fridge everyday and surprises our guests.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

unlovedpoet said:


> I picked one up last year that was a black and white photo of a '20s style woman that turns into a zombie. One of my favorite finds from last years haul! It sits on my fridge everyday and surprises our guests.


YES!! That's her exactly! I found her & her male friend. I would've bought more if I could've found them.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I have the male & female zombie lenticular magnets, too. I got them last year or the year before, I think. I actually framed them & added them to my portrait wall. 
They are VERY well done, IMHO - they both look very sophisticated and I imagine them as a couple from the 30s, maybe, who like to throw parties. LOL!
Definitely grab them if you see them... I may or may not have included them as a gift to my Reaper Victim this year...


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow, wish I could get a pair of those, but I didn't see them in any of my local stores this year or last. Last year I didn't see any lenticulars in DTs. I'd leave those on my fridge all year round, lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, I was just doing my weird store OCD stuff & just found them. I had no idea they were so sought after. I'll check the "sad & bored" DT when I'm there next which is hopefully this weekend.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone found the paintable skulls and pumpkins...or the paintable figures? Or even the glow in the dark paint? I saw them online but...wondering if anyone managed to see them in a store.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, I have picked up two paintable figures for my kids. The store I was in had Frankenstein's monster, a vampire, & a scarecrow. Can't remember any others. I have seen SMALL tubes of the GID paint - almost like a lip gloss tube. I saw green & that yellowish color, and also orange. All these items were on a display area with ribbon & foam crafts/shapes.


----------



## The Great Pumpkin (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## The Great Pumpkin (Aug 16, 2014)

The bobble heads are great party favors.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have the pair of magnets from last year too!! LOVE THEM! THis year, they have the same 2 as a postcard size lenticular, with a cardboard "stand on the back" so you could put them upright on your desk or whatever. I framed them for my portrait wall & they look great!!! I need to find more for future secret reaps!!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Found these window clings at DT today. I put one on a mirror I picked up at Goodwill. Looks pretty good.


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

Pardon me if it's already been answered... I did not see it on their site... Do they have the hands/feet and hearts/brains they've had for years? These are a real staple and go to for cheap skates!


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

TubaManMoore said:


> Pardon me if it's already been answered... I did not see it on their site... Do they have the hands/feet and hearts/brains they've had for years? These are a real staple and go to for cheap skates!


I haven't seen them in stores, those or the "meat packaged" organs they used to have. It's kind of a bummer.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

TubaManMoore said:


> Pardon me if it's already been answered... I did not see it on their site... Do they have the hands/feet and hearts/brains they've had for years? These are a real staple and go to for cheap skates!


Unfortunately I haven't seen these in the past two years. Could just be my stores , who knows but mine has only had the skeleton hands and no organs at all. The human body parts, like the hands were terrible but for a buck they could easily be painted to look better and for the price were great as "filler" for a scene. 
The 99 cent store still has all the body parts, some good ones but I don't have that store here. bums me out


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Picked up two scene setters at my DT yesterday. They are 10 feet long and 6 feet high. One is of a wall with old wood on the bottom half, with spiders crawling up the wall. The other is of a grey forest with a graveyard at the base. This location used to be a Dollar Tree Deals last year, and these were originally $3 each and sold by them last season. Scored them for a $1 each and couldn't be happier! hopefully I will be able to reuse them for a few years!


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Just making a note on the skull on the candle stick decor.... not sure if it's been said yet but, there are two versions of this guy.... one w a movable jaw & one that does not move.


----------



## Wetsand18 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi there. I read it's an online exclusive. However I did come across the bone gazebo, lots of different characters and some fences and gates. Not sure if they were last year's stock, but I'm kinda thinking it is. Also, if you join the value savers club, they send you upcoming posts, like I got about the Tombstone Corners.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a sucker for the little solar bobbles so I ordered some online & got them yesterday.

I got the pumpkin, stack of skulls & the hanging witch. They have FINALLY made them correctly. I put mine in my windows at home (& in my car) & since the solar panel is on the front they all face out towards the street. Which is OK but then you really can't see them inside. Well they finally put the solar panel on the BACK of most of them so I can now sit them in my window & see them inside! 

When they're in my car it doesn't matter which side the solar panel is on, but I do like to see their silly faces & heads bobbling when I'm at home on the sofa. It doesn't take much light to get them going either.


----------



## Wetsand18 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, I read your post about the black and purple roses. I am a sucker for those things! I am making a wreath with them and I was just curious about your wedding scene you mentioned. I would love to see the finished result if possible! Thank you!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Wetsand18 said:


> Hi, I read your post about the black and purple roses. I am a sucker for those things! I am making a wreath with them and I was just curious about your wedding scene you mentioned. I would love to see the finished result if possible! Thank you!


Was this referring to me? I am getting married in October and am using the flowers for my headpiece I am wearing with my dress! Thankfully I was able to find some of the flowers the other day after going to the 5th Dollar Tree location. I'll be sure to post photos once I have finished


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Had to stop in the larger DT in the area to pick up some miscellaneous supplies. I can't believe how much stuff has already sold out! The one cashier saw me and made the "back again" comment, lol, so I asked her what happened to everything. She said there has been a group of 2 - 3 ladies coming in every so many days buying large quantities of the decorations. Even buying stock from the back they haven't put out yet. All the reapers, creepy cloth, skeleton birds, lenticular pictures, garlands, and skulls are all gone. They must be planning something big. LOL


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

Do the tombstone villages pieces light up? I'm looking to switch from Spooky Town to these, as I like the smaller scale and price.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> Do the tombstone villages pieces light up? I'm looking to switch from Spooky Town to these, as I like the smaller scale and price.


No, they don't, BUT they do have openings at the bottom so you can use string lights or LED candles in them.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> Do the tombstone villages pieces light up? I'm looking to switch from Spooky Town to these, as I like the smaller scale and price.



No, they don't, BUT they do have opening in the bottom so you can add string lights or LED candles.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I haven't seen these mentioned yet but has any one else grabbed the motion censored rat and crow yet? I grabbed a rat for my reaper but don't want to open it since it's not for me. But I really want to know what they do exactly. These were up at the registers by the candy bars.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

SilentRaven said:


> I haven't seen these mentioned yet but has any one else grabbed the motion censored rat and crow yet? I grabbed a rat for my reaper but don't want to open it since it's not for me. But I really want to know what they do exactly. These were up at the registers by the candy bars.


Yes. I grabbed a few of the rats. They are funny. Motion sensor and they make a rat-squeaking sound. ONLY there is no on/off switch... once you pull the little tab out, I guess it runs until the battery is dead. AND you cannot replace the battery. So basically, they are disposable. Which is weird.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hilda said:


> Yes. I grabbed a few of the rats. They are funny. Motion sensor and they make a rat-squeaking sound. ONLY there is no on/off switch... once you pull the little tab out, I guess it runs until the battery is dead. AND you cannot replace the battery. So basically, they are disposable. Which is weird.


LOL! Yes, I discovered this a few years ago when I bought some too! I wanted to use the ravens as toppers for potions bottles, and I bought a couple of mice for a little cage in a display. When I realized they wouldn't turn off, I wrapped them in a towel & shoved them in a drawer until they stopped working!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

My dollar tree only got fully stocked last weekend. I went in today and already half the stock is gone of Halloween, Autumn is almost non-existent, to I assume make room for Christmas? I have no issue sharing aisles with Christmas but damn, not even October yet and most the stuff is gone! Glad I grabbed 2 bone birds when mine had them.


----------



## Wetsand18 (Sep 20, 2016)

I just looked it up on their Facebook page, and it linked me to the website. The website is currently sold out. I've been seeing bits and pieces of the Tombstone Corners in different dollar tree's around town, and they all JUST put it on the shelves!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

well my store did have plenty of skelly birds left, i grabbed 2 one for me and one for my reaper victim.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Target has some pretty awesome things for Halloween this year. I've found it can be hit or miss there. 
And lots of the skelly birds, dogs, etc. that everyone is talking about. Not a dollar but better quality.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

For anyone that was interested in seeing why I needed so many Dollar Tree flowers. I finally finished my headpiece for my wedding. I used the black roses from Dollar Tree, and some of the purple daisies and hydrangeas they had that I dusted with black spray paint. The antlers were made with wire, foil and masking tape I also picked up from Dollar tree, and a thin layer of Sculpey which was then covered in paint. The feathers in the back are a mix of large black feathers from the craft store, and smaller brown/black feathers my mother found on her property, so a mix of chicken and brown bird feathers. Trying to make the most of my itty bitty budget!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> LOL! Yes, I discovered this a few years ago when I bought some too! I wanted to use the ravens as toppers for potions bottles, and I bought a couple of mice for a little cage in a display. When I realized they wouldn't turn off, I wrapped them in a towel & shoved them in a drawer until they stopped working!



Those rats are fun to put in co-workers overhead bins, drawers, purses, etc. Because in the dark they're VERY lifelike & HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll be making a trip to our local Dollar Tree on Wednesday. They are the only store I've ever found the Tombstone corners pieces at and are generally pretty well stocked when it comes to Halloween. So if there's anything you are looking for, I'd be happy to look and see if I can find it for you.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone managed to find the paintable figure sets, as well as the paintable pumpkin and skull? I've found everything on my list but them...well that and the green glow in the dark paint...I just found the orange.

Also does anyone have a picture of the Tombstone pieces that came out THIS year? I keep finding last years in photos...I want to make sure the stuff I got today is the 2016 set.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Has anyone managed to find the paintable figure sets, as well as the paintable pumpkin and skull? I've found everything on my list but them...well that and the green glow in the dark paint...I just found the orange.
> 
> Also does anyone have a picture of the Tombstone pieces that came out THIS year? I keep finding last years in photos...I want to make sure the stuff I got today is the 2016 set.


I posted these photos on pages 4&5. My store had the paintable figures and pumpkin or skulls out first so they were mostly sold out by the time the rest of the Halloween decorations were put out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't realize they had new stuff for Tombstone Corners this year. Not that I wanted any, I just thought I could be on the lookout.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Visited our DT today and they had several of the smaller Tombstone Corners pieces, such as the gazebo, gate, witch, etc. as well as a few of the small paintable figurines, but no more skelly birds. If anyone's interested, I would be happy to pick them up for cost + shipping from 26447. We have a 6% sales tax so each piece would be $1.06. I'd also be willing to trade for a few of the paintable pumpkins.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Also does anyone have a picture of the Tombstone pieces that came out THIS year? I keep finding last years in photos...I want to make sure the stuff I got today is the 2016 set.



I also did a video review of the new 2016 pieces.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks like I got all of this years then...I just need more black fences...like 7 more actually. I hope the DT closer to me still has some left...I only bought one because I was getting one of everything they had to see how my village layout was going to work...so I regret not getting more...


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 7, 2016)

Man, Dollar Tree has been a huge help to me this year. We're on a really tight budget, but I really wanted a big party this year. Dollar Tree actually had a lot of fun decorations, so I definitely stocked up as soon as they were out. Though I'm "done" spending any more money for the most part, I'm going back for the candy to put in my prize baskets. I just love having the candy in the box like that.

Anyone else feel like they need to have someone with them to make sure they don't go overboard in there?


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> Anyone else feel like they need to have someone with them to make sure they don't go overboard in there?


Hahaha, me!!! I almost need an intervention, I'm at the dollar store every week, more during holidays....just can't beat the price on their holiday/party/craft supplies.


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 7, 2016)

They really are a life saver. We were there the other day (again) to only grab a few things and my boyfriend had to reign me in. "It adds up" indeed.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Rowsdower said:


> Anyone else feel like they need to have someone with them to make sure they don't go overboard in there?


Oh I can totally relate but I'm glad I don't have a supervisor, it so much more fun that way!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> Anyone else feel like they need to have someone with them to make sure they don't go overboard in there?


I actually have my mom with me when I go to places...but even as the voice of reason...she's easy to drown out lol. She kept watching me fill up the cart with Tombstone Corner pieces and kept asking "Do you REALLY need all that?"...well for a buck each? Yeah I do! But she was right on the Gazebos...I bought one to many...I could have pulled it off with just two lol.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

My dollar tree had all their Halloween bagged candy at 25 cents each. I picked up bags of 20 Halloween themed lollipops and bags of 8 vampire teeth with "blood" bag. There was also candy corn and other types of candy- but I bought what I thought would last one year,.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to get in to get some Christmas treat bags. They usually have some smallish ziploc type bags that I use for my pecans & hard candy. If you don't get them early they won't have them later.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

True dat! Was going to pick up cello bags, but need to check my stash first. I think I need treat boxes.


----------

